# Sumador de 8 bits de binario a con muestra de la suma  en  3 displays



## brunorafo (Oct 15, 2008)

queridos amigos necesito un favor de que me ayuden con un sumador de 8 bits que la suma sea en binario y se muestre la suma  en  los 3 displays  , es decir yo sumo 255+ 255 en binario y se debe de mostrar 512 en el display 16+16  y la suma saga 32 y este se muestre en el display por fa vor he intentado hacerlo pero solo me
sale hasta el numero 24  necesito de su ayuda, al que me ayude le mandare un librode herbert krauss en en español


----------



## gzaloprgm (Oct 15, 2008)

El tema de sumar los 8 bits lo podés resolver con dos sumadores de 4 bits (4008 - 7483) puestos en cascada.

El problema viene a la hora de transformar esos 8 bits en 3 dígitos BCD, seguramente existe un integrado que haga esto, desconozco.

Una ves que consigas los 3 digitos en bcd los podés mostrar en un display de 7 segmentos con un driver como el 4511.

Saludos,
Gonzalo


----------



## sdk (Oct 21, 2008)

quiero hacer un sumador que sume de a 5 que me pueda sumar por ejemplo 5 + 599.
para el 5 no hay problema porq es de 3 bits, pero para numeros como el 599 seria ya de 10 bits, como hago pa sumar y acumule y me muestre en los 3 display.


----------

